# Is it worth reporting dangerous driving to the police ?



## rossw46 (12 Jul 2016)

Hi all,

I had a large van overtake me so close by that is has shaken me up a little the past few rides. I have it on a helmet cam, would the Police do anything about it ? If they would, how do I report it ?

I'd post the clip but I need to find some sort of editing software as my camera records in approx 1 hour long HD clips, anyone have any recommendations ?

This selfish tw~t could easily have killed me for the sake of waiting a few seconds, really pisses me off. I guess I could have been in a more primary position, but I've not had someone this close before.

Ross


----------



## Tail End Charlie (12 Jul 2016)

Yes it is. You probably won't get a prosecution, but the driver may get a visit and the incident logged and their vehicle noted. If you can identify the firm, then a letter or email to the company is well worth doing as well.


----------



## steve50 (12 Jul 2016)

Download movie maker from microsoft, you can edit the clip so it just shows what you want. There is a website you can upload to, http://www.roaddriver.co.uk/home/


----------



## Black Sheep (12 Jul 2016)

the police might not do anything, but it should be on record against the van that someone has complained so if it happens in the future / someone looks into the driver's conduct on the road for some reason in the future there is 'previous' as it were. 

They may go have a word, given the week my friend waited with CCTV footage of her motorbike being stolen for the police to come…
unfortunately this is due to funds. 

any company markings on the van? Might be a better result contacting the company politely saying you're disappointed in the standard of driving from their employees, are a bit shaken up by it and hope they could pass on the message to give cyclists room on the road.


----------



## Roadrider48 (12 Jul 2016)

It won't be the last time it happens to you


----------



## Salty seadog (12 Jul 2016)

Sadly true, some brainless twunts out there...


----------



## Bollo (12 Jul 2016)

Are you alive? --> No, there's no point reporting to plod.
Are you dead? --> You can't report the incident to plod. You're dead. However, rest assured that plod are directing traffic around your body.


----------



## midlife (12 Jul 2016)

I'm with Black Sheep........any logo's on the van that gives a clue to the company?

Shaun


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2016)

If you're thinking of reporting it and using the footage, make an unedited copy, keeping the origional safe.

Make it clear where on the video the piece appears, saves them searching(if they look).


----------



## r04DiE (13 Jul 2016)

Where did this happen? Waltham Abbey isn't too far from London, so if that's where you were, does this help? It might at least give you some guidelines. like:


Roadsafe London said:


> Some points to bear in mind regarding video submissions: Videos should be submitted within 48 hours of the event. Footage should be of high quality and include at least two minutes before and two minutes after any incident.


or


Roadsafe London said:


> Videos should not be edited in any way. *They must not rely on a perception of distance such as a close pass* as the apparent distance will vary according to the type camera and settings. There are other issues with video evidence, such as parallax error, which makes objects appear close together when they are seen in line.


Anyway, the driver probably can't get it up, or has piles, or maybe both.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Jul 2016)

This selfish tw~t could easily have killed me for the sake of waiting a few seconds, really pisses me off. I guess I could have been in a more primary position, but I've not had someone this close before.

Ross[/QUOTE]
Some of these gits are so evil they'd mow you down if you took primary. Sometimes it's best to hug the kerb and let the self-gratification artists pass by.


----------



## Biff600 (13 Jul 2016)

GoPro Studio is an easy and free editing software, just download it.


----------



## mickle (13 Jul 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Some of these gits are so evil they'd mow you down if you took primary. Sometimes it's best to hug the kerb and let the self-gratification artists pass by.



That's the worst, dumbest and possibly deadliest advice I've ever read on this forum.


----------



## Roadrider48 (13 Jul 2016)

Hugging the kerb does invite close passes mate, made even worse at pinch-points.
Plus, the road surface in the gutter is bloody awful too.


----------



## martint235 (13 Jul 2016)

Have an independent person review your video. Judging by what is posted on here sometimes, although you may have been shaken up and terrified, the pass may not have been as close as you think



Accy cyclist said:


> Some of these gits are so evil they'd mow you down if you took primary. Sometimes it's best to hug the kerb and let the self-gratification artists pass by.


Despite cycling on some of the busiest roads in SE London, I've still not been mown down. Although it does unfortunately happen, it doesn't happen enough to recommend that we all go hurrying to hide in the gutter which brings even more dangers and risks than being in primary.


----------



## rossw46 (13 Jul 2016)

Thanks for all the replies and advice.

I'm going to download some editing software now, I'd show the clip on here, but is that the wrong thing to do prior to showing the police.

Also, this happened on the 8th of this month, in Waltham Cross, Hertfordshire, so if it's a 48 hour thing it's no good, I'll try anyway, don't think I'll get a chance to call in the local police station until Monday though.

I made a mistake on the day, about 2 minutes after the event I caught up to what I thought was the offending van and had a go at the driver, bless him, the dude was quite apologetic, my apologies to him !


----------



## Andy_R (13 Jul 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Some of these gits are so evil they'd mow you down if you took primary. Sometimes it's best to *hug the kerb* and let the self-gratification artists pass by.



You've come up with some corkers in the past, but that one takes the biscuit....never ever hug the kerb


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jul 2016)

mickle said:


> That's the worst, dumbest and possibly deadliest advice I've ever read on this forum.



I should've made myself clearer. I meant hug the kerb when you either see or sense a nasty piece of work approaching. Not hug it all the time.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jul 2016)

Got to agree with the others. Hugging the kerb is highly dangerous in what ever circumstances. Do not follow that bad advice. You kerb hug and your front wheel touches the kerb, you'll probably end up on the tarmac, either on the pavement or in the road.

If you want to let an aggressive car driver pass then stop at the side of the road and let them go.


----------



## Tim Hall (14 Jul 2016)

User13710 said:


> If you do that though, you have no safe space to move into if you need to. It's not good advice.


Although you could interpret Accy's "hug the kerb" advice as "moving into the safe space if you need to".


----------



## Markymark (14 Jul 2016)

Tim Hall said:


> Although you could interpret Accy's "hug the kerb" advice as "moving into the safe space if you need to".


It depends if you think being a few iches from the kerb on one side and the passing car on the other side is a safe place.

It only takes a minor deviation from road surface, pothole, wind from passing car and you've nowhere to go and will be off.

As mentioned above, if that unsure, just come to a stop. Hugging the kerb is extremely dangerous.


----------



## Globalti (14 Jul 2016)

I think Accy meant "take evasive action", but as usual a bunch of people have jumped on him without stopping to understand his meaning. We all know AC is an experienced cyclist.


----------



## Markymark (14 Jul 2016)

Globalti said:


> I think Accy meant "take evasive action", but as usual a bunch of people have jumped on him without stopping to understand his meaning. We all know AC is an experienced cyclist.


Again, do you think a good bit of advice for evasive action where there's a nobber behind you is to put yourself in a dangerous position where any slight variation will most likely result in off and possibly seriously injury? Better evasive reaction is to either hold the lane and stop the over take else come to a stop and out of the way on the kerb.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (14 Jul 2016)

I took Accy's advice to be slow down, move towards the nearside and let said nobber pass. Fair advice to me.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jul 2016)

Globalti said:


> I think Accy meant "take evasive action", but as usual a bunch of people have jumped on him without stopping to understand his meaning. We all know AC is an experienced cyclist.



Thank you Globati, that is what i meant. To clarity i mean hug the kerb even with the left foot unclipped to balance yourself if you should wobble. Do anything to avoid the dangerous driver hitting or clipping you. Even if it means losing your balance and falling onto the kerb. A bruised elbow or shoulder is better than being hit. Some of the vicious bastards out there WILL hit you on purpose then think they'll be able to explain their actions in court and be let off.


----------



## Globalti (14 Jul 2016)

A few might aim to hit you but the majority are simply incompetent. I think you'd be shocked if you knew how many incompetent, distracted and just plain blind drivers are on the road. Even my own wife had to admit recently that she needed glasses for driving after years of denying it. Add in the hazards of rain or darkness or low sunshine on wet roads and a windscreen that's misted with plasticiser film, something almost nobody understands or cleans off regularly, and you've got a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jul 2016)

Since i've followed advice about taking primary i must say it's not as safe as folk say. Yes it stops that little old biddy in her Postman Pat type car from doing something silly but the other day for example i had one of those 4x4 flat back macho nobber machines trying to touch my back wheel because i was blocking him from passing me as i tried to negotiate some horrible long pot holed patch on the road. In the end i wimped out and pulled over till he'd passed by. These idiots really do think you're taking primary just to get their backs up Too thick and too dangerous you can't reason with them, You just have to hope karma visits them soon!


----------



## glenn forger (14 Jul 2016)

Just the other day, amazing.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jul 2016)

glenn forger said:


> Just the other day, amazing.




Meaning what?


----------



## martint235 (14 Jul 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Since i've followed advice about taking primary i must say it's not as safe as folk say. Yes it stops that little old biddy in her Postman Pat type car from doing something silly but the other day for example i had one of those 4x4 flat back macho nobber machines trying to touch my back wheel because i was blocking him from passing me as i tried to negotiate some horrible long pot holed patch on the road. In the end i wimped out and pulled over till he'd passed by. These idiots really do think you're taking primary just to get their backs up Too thick and too dangerous you can't reason with them, You just have to hope karma visits them soon!


But they don't actually touch you in my experience. I know there are some complete nobbers out there who will deliberately run you over but they are quite few and far between. By holding your ground you're not trying to reason with them, you're just riding in the road. Reasoning with them comes later when you're off your bike and they, should they be brave enough, are out of the metal box (but I don't recommend this course of action to anyone who hasn't fully thought through all the possible end games from inviting someone to leave their car)


----------



## growingvegetables (14 Jul 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> .... To clarity i mean hug the kerb even with the left foot unclipped to balance yourself if you should wobble. Do anything to avoid the dangerous driver hitting or clipping you. Even if it means losing your balance and falling onto the kerb. A bruised elbow or shoulder is better than being hit.


No.

Never.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jul 2016)

User said:


> Your interpretation is too generous. Accy said exactly what other people interpreted it as meaning, and confirms it here.
> 
> For the absence of any doubt whatsoever, do not follow this advice.




Ok, ride 6 feet away from the kerb showing that you wont be bullied or accept close passes. Good luck with that!


----------



## growingvegetables (15 Jul 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> Ok, ride 6 feet away from the kerb showing that you wont be bullied or accept close passes. Good luck with that!


You're being daft. And worse - deeply, foolishly dangerous.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Jul 2016)

glenn forger said:


> Just the other day, amazing.


You didn't reply to my question. I'm still waiting.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Jul 2016)

growingvegetables said:


> You're being daft. And worse - deeply, foolishly dangerous.




What, in questioning someone who says riding 6ft from the kerb is safe?


----------



## martint235 (15 Jul 2016)

Accy cyclist said:


> What, in questioning someone who says riding 6ft from the kerb is safe?


It's a damn sight safer than riding next to the kerb. I ride between 4 and 6 feet from the kerb (or parked cars) for most of my commute. People on here will know I don't like cycle paths much so I'll often be outside them although there's not many on my commute. I don't weave between parked cars, if I pass one and its 25 yards to the next one I hold my line. What a good driver is looking for is prominence (he/she actually wants to be able to see you) and consistency (they want, as much as possible to be able to second guess what you're going to do next). You can't provide these things from next to the kerb.

Have I been beeped at? Yes but then I've been beeped at for being in the correct lane at a roundabout. Have I been knocked off or hit as a result of being further out? Not in over 23 years commuting in London. I've had collisions but none would have had a different outcome if I was next to the kerb and I would have had more hugging the kerb (and I think I've only had about 5 in total)


----------



## Globalti (15 Jul 2016)

I'm sure it's more about body language than your distance from the kerb. Drivers who do spot you will make a quick assessment of your style and look, even though they know nothing about cycling. If you look look a womble and are weaving and bobbing nervously they will dismiss you as no threat to their status on the road or their important journey. If you look fit and competent, are moving in a straight line at a good pace with purpose and more importantly, are giving off a look of dominating your area of the road while being aware of their presence they will treat you with more respect. When driving I certainly carry out this instant assessment although of course, being a cyclist, I treat all my fellow cyclists with the same respect.

My own belief comes from 12 years as a motorcyclist, commuting in London and touring 24,000 miles a year all over Britain. You may only have two wheels but you have to assert your right to use the road in the same way as any other user. This doesn't mean recklessly putting yourself in danger but it means treating other users in the same way as you expect to be treated.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jul 2016)

It's simple really.
Hugging the kerb and you risk hitting it and getting thrown from the bike. It also invites close passes from motorists.
Just don't do it.


----------



## r04DiE (15 Jul 2016)

Globalti said:


> I'm sure it's more about body language than your distance from the kerb. Drivers who do spot you will make a quick assessment of your style and look, even though they know nothing about cycling. If you look look a womble and are weaving and bobbing nervously they will dismiss you as no threat to their status on the road or their important journey. If you look fit and competent, are moving in a straight line at a good pace with purpose and more importantly, are giving off a look of dominating your area of the road while being aware of their presence they will treat you with more respect. When driving I certainly carry out this instant assessment although of course, being a cyclist, I treat all my fellow cyclists with the same respect.


Absolutely agree with everything you say here. Assertiveness is key.


----------



## Globalti (15 Jul 2016)

I would go further and suggest that driving, especially on Britain's crowded roads, is actually far more competitive than any of us realise. The brand and "face" of your car, your assertiveness, speed, positioning, all contribute to your place in the pecking order. Think about the bullying BMW driver who races up and brakes hard behind you, the minicab driver in a beaten up saloon who shoots up to that junction hoping to intimidate you into waving him out, the elderly drivers in economy hatches who bumble out after commuting time, the nervous driver who seems to have no spatial awareness, they are all types and we assess how much every driver threatens our road space by their car and driving style. Cyclists are low down in the pecking order and thanks to the minority who jump lights and ride on pavements we are sometimes even reviled. But cyclists who assert their right in a polite, non-aggressive manner are more likely to be tolerated for a few moments.


----------



## r04DiE (15 Jul 2016)

User said:


> You can imagine a connection between those things but you have no knowledge whatsoever that, should there be no pavement riding or RLJing whatsoever, cyclists would be any better regarded.


I think he's saying that it probably doesn't help. And it probably doesn't.


----------



## r04DiE (15 Jul 2016)

User said:


> I understand what he is saying perfectly well thanks. People often repeat this stuff about some cyclists giving us all a bad name. I suspect that the antipathy is there anyway and the stuff about red lights and pavements is given as a justification for that antipathy.


So what is your understanding of what he is saying then? The same as mine, or a justification for that antipathy of which you note?


----------



## martint235 (15 Jul 2016)

User said:


> I understand what he is saying perfectly well thanks. People often repeat this stuff about some cyclists giving us all a bad name. I suspect that the antipathy is there anyway and the stuff about red lights and pavements is given as a justification for that antipathy.


The antipathy is indeed there but if you take away one justification, you can at least reason with some people. You'll never persuade the nobber in his 4x4 that cyclists deserve more space but if you take away the "they all jump red lights" nonsense you might just persuade the school mum or the shopper. I don't think it could cause any damage if people stopped thinking all cyclists jump red lights


----------



## glenn forger (15 Jul 2016)

Every cyclist could ride like Mother Teresa and it wouldn't make a scrap of difference. We are just annoying to a large section of the motoring public. Whatever we do will annoy them. It becomes a Self-Fulfilling Prophecy, these people drive around with a belligerent mindset so they naturally become enraged at perfectly normal cyclist behavior. Stop offering excuses for these drivers, they don't need any.


----------



## martint235 (15 Jul 2016)

User said:


> Yeah but we could stop all RLJing but that wouldn't stop the phrase bring repeated.


It would eventually. However if the nobbers carry on doing it then it will never stop


----------



## Markymark (15 Jul 2016)

The fact we're hated for made up stuff too means obeying every law will make little difference.


----------



## Globalti (15 Jul 2016)

I disagree completely. I believe that if all cyclists obeyed traffic laws there would be a huge improvement in relations between cyclists and drivers.

Either that or we have to separate bikes and motor vehicles like the Netherlands did in the 70s but that ain't going to happen in crowded Britain.


----------



## r04DiE (15 Jul 2016)

User said:


> He is saying that, because some behave badly, that causes antipathy.


Thank you for your clarification.


User said:


> You can imagine a connection between those things but you have no knowledge whatsoever that, should there be no pavement riding or RLJing whatsoever, cyclists would be any better regarded.


And you have no knowledge whatsoever that they _wouldn't_ be any better regarded.


----------



## potsy (15 Jul 2016)

Globalti said:


> If you look look a womble


What?


----------



## r04DiE (15 Jul 2016)

User said:


> True but it is for you to demonstrate the validity of the assertion.


There, that would have done. Where does it say that I have to demonstrate the validilty of other people's assertions?


----------



## r04DiE (15 Jul 2016)

User said:


> Yes I guess so, if you want to stop in your mental comfort zone.


Like you're adequately displaying by avoiding my question. Nice.


----------



## jamma (15 Jul 2016)

Yes report the driver something might get done as i am going through the same process tas of today when i took the lane at a speed of 20 mph when the road narrowed due to a pedstrian crossing some d!ckhead started revving his engine getting 2 inches or so from my back wheel and then proceeded to overtake me anyway i let it go after a few choice symbols and his forceful overtake he went the same way as me and he saw me at the traffic lights which my lane had green arrow light then they changed so he then turned the corner of the wrong lane and pulled over to threaten me that he was going to smash my face in luckily enough another driver stopped and has became a witness to the threats as he also threatened the witness. The police have given me the choice of they go and have a word or i can prosecute which i have took the latter.


----------



## r04DiE (15 Jul 2016)

User said:


> Because it is too obvious for words. If you sign up to, endorse, repeat, or otherwise promote an opinion, as you did here
> 
> it becomes yours to defend.


You see, this is just you making rules up again. You're like one of those motorists that tell you that you should be in the cycle lane.


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2016)

Perhaps the police can lend you some full Stops?


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Jul 2016)

I reported a lad the other year..
every morning he came tearing down the road same time and place ..
i said to the copper the lad needs a bollocking .. he suddenly dissapeared..after a few days.
whether he got banned or car confiscated i dont know but the local kids were a lot safer for it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Jul 2016)

martint235 said:


> Have an independent person review your video. Judging by what is posted on here sometimes, although you may have been shaken up and terrified, the pass may not have been as close as you think.



I know a close pass or not, those are the one that make you go "s*** that was a tad close", I have quite a few most are relatively safe even if close, but a few ..........

@rossw46 I would report if I was you, myself I probably wouldn't I never have (I don't have a camera) besides as was pointed out camera lenses can be decpetive.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (17 Jul 2016)

User13710 said:


> If you do that though, you have no safe space to move into if you need to. It's not good advice.



Exactly

I stay about a 3-4 feet (correction) away from the kerb. Pot holes, drains and general grit and rubbish are in the kerb.
Don't put yourself with no space because if they pass you you have no option to either clip the kerb with your pedal or be clipped by the vehicle

Allow yourself space to move for all possibilities.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (17 Jul 2016)

Globalti said:


> I think Accy meant "take evasive action", but as usual a bunch of people have jumped on him without stopping to understand his meaning. We all know AC is an experienced cyclist.



If that's the case then he should make himself more clear. An inexperienced cyclist could read it and start riding hugging the kerb all the time


----------



## boydj (17 Jul 2016)

Kevin Alexander said:


> Exactly
> 
> I stay about a foot away from the kerb. Pot holes, drains and general grit and rubbish are in the kerb.
> Don't put yourself with no space because if they pass you you have no option to either clip the kerb with your pedal or be clipped by the vehicle
> ...



A foot is nowhere near enough - minimum should be a metre and four or five feet would be more appropriate. You need to be visible and noticeable to traffic coming up from behind and waiting at side roads. If you are too close to the kerb, lots of drivers will drive as if you don't exist, leading to pull-outs and close passes.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (17 Jul 2016)

boydj said:


> A foot is nowhere near enough - minimum should be a metre and four or five feet would be more appropriate. You need to be visible and noticeable to traffic coming up from behind and waiting at side roads. If you are too close to the kerb, lots of drivers will drive as if you don't exist, leading to pull-outs and close passes.



Maybe a foot is a poor judgement. How big is a drain? Times that's by 2 and that's where I feel comfortable

That's only if cars are behind me. A lot of the roads I ride are country roads where there is not a lot of traffic so I can afford to sit pretty much in the middle of the road and not be a pest to other road users.

Haha just measured a foot haha Def a poor measurement call. I am about 3 - 4 feet away from the pavement


----------



## EnPassant (17 Jul 2016)

I'm still learning roadcraft (and indeed in general) but the more I've read this forum, the further I've moved out. Of course there's a eventual limit to my behaviour modification, even riding close to the kerb is safer than directly into oncoming traffic .

As a slight aside, since a lot of roads have parked cars, I will always be at least an opened car door away from them, so apply the same to the kerb. I guess that's about a metre.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (17 Jul 2016)

You have the basics down. Don't feel intimidated by people shouting or beeping at you. Be comfortable and safe.

When I commute I tend to be in the middle of the roads because of the parked cars but in the countryside I can be more into the pavement or side track as the roads are quieter but slimmer


----------



## Accy cyclist (18 Jul 2016)

Kevin Alexander said:


> If that's the case then he should make himself more clear. An inexperienced cyclist could read it and start riding hugging the kerb all the time





Accy cyclist said:


> Thank you Globati, that is what i meant. To clarity i mean hug the kerb even with the left foot unclipped to balance yourself if you should wobble. Do anything to avoid the dangerous driver hitting or clipping you. Even if it means losing your balance and falling onto the kerb. A bruised elbow or shoulder is better than being hit. Some of the vicious bastards out there WILL hit you on purpose then think they'll be able to explain their actions in court and be let off.



I explained what i meant later in the thread. You obviously missed it.


----------



## rossw46 (18 Jul 2016)

I appreciate all the advice and replies. It's unlikely I'm going to be able to get to a police station anytime soon with my work schedule, so I'm going to take this one on the chin, I'll post the video up in a new thread later on, get a few more opinions on whether it was too close, or I'm being silly. I've had nothing similar since then, that vehicle did shake me up good though !


----------

